# Ameri-do-te Tiger Tea Ceremony



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 13, 2011)

Eh.  Not their best effort.  But still funny.

[video=youtube_share;KWDxKqfL9e8]http://youtu.be/KWDxKqfL9e8[/video]


----------



## andy.m (Dec 13, 2011)

Not brilliantly funny, but still funny. :ultracool


----------

